# a different path



## hellize (Oct 15, 2018)

A different path

In the Kremlin there's a light, 
comrade Stalin works through the night.

The knife is 22 cm long. Its blade is 11 cm long, 3 cm wide and 5 mm thick at its base, forged of motorcycle chain on 5160 steel core. It is a san mai.
The handle is made of wenge and polished deer antler.
Its sheath is made of 3 mm thick cow hide.

Hope you guys like it


----------



## daveb (Oct 15, 2018)

Kewl!


----------

